# Ladies at the local Bar getting a drink



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

Here are the Ladies that the neighbors bar. The neighbors love to watch them come and get a drink.










To see the rest click. Here


----------



## Soilman (Apr 30, 2007)

sexy ladies there, did you get any phone numbers.. 

hey, slightly left of center on that bees back.. is that a v. mite?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I do not think so....


----------

